# Double R's Fancy, starting simple training



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Little video, we have lots of fun with the dogs:sing:

[ame]http://youtu.be/NwtlNEl8NNU[/ame]


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

[ame]http://youtu.be/F4uPZaSKZSs[/ame]


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Rock those are great videos!!

It's obvious you're training that dog to pull. How much weight are you working that pup up to?

Can you pm me as to how you manged to get a video on these forums? (I'ld love to do something similar.)


----------

